# Has This Ever Happened To You



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has ever had their rhom jump out of their tank and try to bite them. This is the second time that my 14" rhom has jumped clear out of the water to try and bite me. The first time he did it was during a water change. He swam across the length of the tank and and jump up at my hands, while i was replacing the media on my ac110. And just yesterday he while I was topping up his tank he actually jumped up again and smashed his face off the bucket. It's left him with a big gash on his face.Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

no but I would be careful at that size. My sanch bit me and it took 2 weeks to heal, a 14" would take your fingers off


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

My big Rhom doesnt pull that crap but my Geryi does. Just make sure your hands/fingers are safe. Perhaps put up a divider during cleaning or get someone to use a big net to keep him at one side of the tank while you are working in the tank. Like Soul Assasin stated, at that size he could really do you alot of harm.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've never had a Serra that was that aggressive.
You've got yourself a kickass fish right there...

Lemme know if you ever wanna sell him!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I've never had a Serra that was that aggressive.
> You've got yourself a kickass fish right there...
> 
> *Lemme know if you ever wanna sell him!*


I was thinking the same thing!!!
















Time to make a video of this.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

youtube or webcam for sure


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

didn't happen if there's no video....
Just kidding but it'd be cool.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the only fish that every jumped at me was my old 18" jardini and a 10" hoplias microlepis. the jardini was just trying to take shrimp off my hand but the H. microlepis actually jumped more than a foot out of water tried to bite me.
none of my piranhas were ever that aggressive, you got yourself a crazy fish







video please


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> you got yourself a crazy fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure if I'd be able to capture it on video, its not typical behavour for him. His attidude varies. When I first got him he'd hit food as soon as it hit the water, he'd practically take food right from my hand. Now he could care less and he's not much of a fingure chaser but when my boys play hockey downstairs he goes nuts try to get to them through the glass. He's just wierd.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

thats a wicked fish!!! my rhom would eat out of my hand but never jump out and bite me!


----------

